# Q: Why's UberX named UberX?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

A: 'The name of the service, UberX, was simply the best the company could come up with. "It was a placeholder. We called it UberX because we couldn't figure out a name for it," says Uber's product chief at the time, Mina Radhakrishnan, who adds that Uber Green and Uber Eco were briefly considered and rejected.'

('The Upstarts: How Uber, Airbnb, and the killer companies of the New Silicon Valley are changing the world' by Brad Stone; Little, Brown and Company, New York City; 2017; page 276)


----------



## Uber Doobie (Mar 21, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> A: 'The name of the service, UberX, was simply the best the company could come up with. "It was a placeholder. We called it UberX because we couldn't figure out a name for it," says Uber's product chief at the time, Mina Radhakrishnan, who adds that Uber Green and Uber Eco were briefly considered and rejected.'
> 
> ('The Upstarts: How Uber, Airbnb, and the killer companies of the New Silicon Valley are changing the world' by Brad Stone; Little, Brown and Company, New York City; 2017; page 276)[/QUOTE
> 
> Definitely more X Files than X Factor . . . . . The truth is out there somewhere . . . . .


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

UberY would sound like a question

Y Uber doesnt work wither


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

How about we name it Uber pop?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

fields said:


> How about we name it Uber pop?


UberPop was in fact the name used in France and Italy for a while. It was intended to be indicative of 'point to point'.


----------



## wasabi (Mar 14, 2017)

I dropped a pax off in Manly (Syd) once. He said he was a former Uber driver and was writing a book about his whole Uber experience. Tentative title: UberXXX. You get the picture...


----------



## Driver Zero (Dec 18, 2015)

X is an unknown. Unknown to both partners and passengers. Kind of appropriate really.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

Uber X ... life is like a box of chocolates... 
Uber Xl - bigger box of chocolates 
UberBlack ... black chauffeur car.. 
X - like the X-files or X-factor ...


----------



## acme (Dec 7, 2016)

It sure does not stand for excellence.


----------

